# Random Text



## Revenkroz (Jun 4, 2022)

Revenkroz submitted a new resource:

Random Text - An OBS plugin to display a random string from a list



> A plugin to display a random string from a list. Once shown, the string is removed from the list.
> Features​
> Simple animation with customization
> Optional sound effect on result
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## saadrabia (Sep 30, 2022)

Revenkroz said:


> Revenkroz submitted a new resource:
> 
> Random Text - An OBS plugin to display a random string from a list
> 
> ...



Hey Revenkroz,

The script doesn't work. An error occurs every time I try to load it.

Can you double-check the instructions and files you have, please?


----------

